# Spooky Monolouges



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

I need a few spooky monologues to have my talking skull recite.
I was thinking about something along the lines of the Thriller 
one, or the pirates of the carrabean one, or maybe something longer?
Anyone know of something like that I can download?

I would like to have a few that he goes through.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

I saw a clip a while back of a skeleton doing Tom Waite's "What's He Building In There?" Pretty freaky...


----------



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

I think he's kinda creepy!

Tom W. video by indianaholmes - Photobucket


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

That is a FANTASTIC suggestion!! 

any other ideas?

I'd like to have 3 or 4 that he cycles through.


----------

